# I could accept this as gospel song . I can see God singing it to Job's ole world.



## gordon 2 (Oct 3, 2011)

What do you think? In light of the span of scripture, could God Himself sing this song to us?


----------



## Ronnie T (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep.
Sounds like Mr. Greene is speaking as a prophet.


----------

